

Scrap your type classes (and implement them at value level) - simonb
http://www.haskellforall.com/2012/05/scrap-your-type-classes.html

======
mooism2
Discussion on the Haskell Reddit ---
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/t2yy2/scrap_your_ty...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/t2yy2/scrap_your_type_classes/)
\--- 9 comments so far.

